# LL 6/30 aka Red Dawn Saturday



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

The air seemed thick and the horizon took on a reddish-brown hue that shortened the view to the point that one could not see the opposite shoreline because it was so dense with Saharah Desert dust on that fateful day (ahem, today).

(Que â€œThe Lion Kingâ€ opening music)â€Nants ingonyama bagithi Baba!!!!â€

I met up with my longtime fishing buddy Mattsfishin to wrangle in those menacing aquatic creatures known to some as pescado and others as the...well, fish (white bass). It didnâ€™t take long to get to our first spot this morning and it was on...I mean all over the place, red dust. No, no...there were few fish to be found. We rode all OVER looking for willing fish but they seemed to have taken the day off!

The island had 11 boats on it by 6:30am, then 10...9...6 (hey where did 7 and 8 go so quick??) until it was empty. Seemed like they all took brunch around 8am and cleared out. We left too. Probably burned 15 gallons of gas in the 6 hours we spent wrestling 12 keepers into the boat. We cast for â€˜em, trolled for â€˜em, even jigged for â€˜em without a high fallootinâ€™ trolling motor to spot lock us as the winds picked up to 9+mph.

Got a chance to informally meet Ducktracker today as he was busy with customers dragging in fish left and right over spot number 026 on the fishfinder. I mean he was right OVER that spot too! He was the only one doing good it seemed and I was happy to see that there actually were still fish in the lake, albeit not on my buddyâ€™s boat with me. I got a chance to see Robert in his Cadillac of a pontoon doing his best to entertain his boatload of folks. Good to see old friends for sure. I thought I may had spotted GoFish2Day but never was sure since I donâ€™t think I have ever seen his boat in person. If that was you buddy, I hope you got on them. All in all, it was a good day on the water seeing some 2coolers getting after it. My lungs hurt.**cough**


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good seeing you Dan. I think this might have been the first time I didn't want to potlick Matt. Tough day of fishing for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang Dan Iâ€™ve always wanted to meet you, wish you would of said something. Next time your out give me a shout. Iâ€™ve always wanted to fish with the famous Matt but seems the stars never line up.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

It was pretty tough out there yesterday, the fish would not stay put. Told my buddy welcome to full moon fishing. The fish would not stay put, we would mark huge schools and by the time we got turned around they would be gone. We did manage a box of 31 but had to work for them and burn some fuel. I did see y'all come by at 6:30 but Matt looked like he didn't want to join the crowd.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Dan,

That was me out there. I kinda thought that was you. We pulled up to that spot and first cast BAM it was on. 2 stripper and whites one after another. The guy with me could not catch one with the same bait. Someone once mentioned that line color matters to WB. He had yellow line.
But, as soon as it started, it just quit and could not get on em.
Spent most of the daylight morning casting top waters and looking for the striper schools. Nothing! I even ran around and over to Browders since it was foggy that way. Nothing!
Resorted to trolling. Caught some over at browders and then finally at the island caught more. There were two Hugh schools near the island but you could only pic at em. They were not in the bitting mode yesterday. Did manager 18 WB trolling. All we needed for dinner.

I met a super nice guy out there in a 23ft blue Nordic star but cannot remember his screen name.
At least I think it was a Nordic star. Very very nice boat.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

The Stooges too had to put in some work to find some fish. We had a good time and it was some work. Hope we get some rain this week and I will give it a shot next weekend.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Days like yesterday are days that let me know I can not catch them everyday but we tried.We kept 12 but some of the throw backs were legal but you can only keep so many little fish. Gotta have some bigger fish in the mix. Yesterday was the least amount of fish I have caught all year. It will get better. I think tuesday should be the day to redeem myself.

I,llbecoastin we were headed to a spot that I smoked them thursday. They were jumping in the boat thursday. I Talked to a man at the store I thought was you until I got up to his vehicle and saw it was not you. Too many boats out there like you guys. They must be good boats been seeing a lot around.
It is amazing how a day or 2 makes a big difference. I fished 3 or 4 places casting thursday and got tired of catching.
I am not going to mention if it was some ones bad luck or not because it seemed most people had to work hard for some fish. LOL !!!!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
We struggled found a little action late morning 
and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
Never mind that we were 75 yds from him when we stopped.
Motored up to us and asked if it was our first time on the lake. 
Then did a half donut around us and left .


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

dbullard1 said:


> Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
> We struggled found a little action late morning
> and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
> We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
> ...


proboably the same jerk that did it to me a couple months ago.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

dbullard1 said:


> Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
> We struggled found a little action late morning
> and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
> We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
> ...


I bet I can describe his boat for you. I was mid lake a couple of weeks ago and a guide pulled up about 75 yards from us, mind you we were there first. After about 30 minutes he gets on the phone and starts talking real loud saying heâ€™s got guys over here by him trying to climb in the boat with him and his party. Iâ€™ve seen this guy twice once on the water and once at the ramp and both times he was spouting off at the mouth.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

dbullard1 said:


> Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
> We struggled found a little action late morning
> and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
> We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
> ...


 Next time we need to get his tx numbers and call the warden. This is getting way to common.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

dbullard1 said:


> Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
> We struggled found a little action late morning
> and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
> We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
> ...


 Next time we need to get his tx numbers and call the warden. This is getting way to common.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Simon from Get The Net. Next time we need to get his tx numbers and call the warden. This is getting way to common.


I havenâ€™t heard a good word about that dude for years. Especially up White Rock Creek. Drives like a maniac up there. Seen it first hand. Threw a wake at us while we were fishing up there so hard it nearly threw us out while we were fishing. For what? I dunno but Iâ€™ll put it this way...he could be broken down out in the middle of the lake or at the end of White Rock Creek and Iâ€™d just wave as I passed him on my way in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I find this quite ironic. The guide that y'all are talking about gets on the radio show every week to brag about how many fish he's catching (drawing more attention to the lake) then complains about the weekend warriors on the air. Then he treats y'all like this on the water. He's not a sponsor here if anyone was wondering and hasn't been active on here since 2016.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Dan,
> 
> That was me out there. I kinda thought that was you. We pulled up to that spot and first cast BAM it was on. 2 stripper and whites one after another. The guy with me could not catch one with the same bait.


 WTG, Karl, on the two, "Strippers"... surprised to see those ladies out so early, after chasing around all night on a full moon!


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

On saturday I meet a 2 cooler (Dan) what a nice guy, looking to meet him again with other 2 coolers too. We were able to put a few fish in the box along with 3 nice stripers. 
I also saw the foul ( putting it nicely) at there. I try to be nice out there ,if anyone see me doing anything crazy please tell I can take it. I have a NS boat.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So, if I am reading this correctly, quite a few people on here agree that a guide is being a butt head out on the lake?


It seems like the customers on his boat wouldn't like that either, it is supposed to be fun. He sounds wound so tight that he may do something stupid.


75 yards down the ridge? In fact, that sounds exactly like what someone with knowledge of the lake would do. You know the lake well, you approach a known ridge, and see someone on it. So you take position on the same ridge but way out of their way.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Hate the post got high jacked as was I feeling better that we were not the only folks having hard time locating white bass. But good to know we are not alone being targeted by a idiot too. 

We need fishing days like Saturday to remind us we can't always load the boat with fish and trust our abilities and equipment. Those are the fishing days when we start scratching in tackle bag for another lure type and/or color, fish anything that shows on sonar, scan our maps for another possible area and still be humbled.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

It was a rough day for sure. I ran all over the south end looking for fish. Decided to troll a while to get enough for a fish fry.
I had visions of Stripers under birds! Noda. Or at least WB under birds.

Also to mention the Red Dust, I flew back into Houston Friday afternoon at about 4pm. Traveling lower thru the clouds to land, it was clear above the clouds. Below the clouds it looks like the air was thick from light rain. We ascended below and no rain on the window. Not remembering the dust I was thinking MAN look at the air pollution today. From up there you could tell it was thick.
Do I even want to go down there?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could see it north from my area in South County...almost looked like a darkish rain cloud, but as I hit the weather map on the truck, absolutely no rain in the area


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

A while back, I posted a somewhat comical story here about being rudely cut off by a Livingston guide who I didn't know at the time and we had some short words on the water. A few months later, I hired a guide on LL only to show up at the dock and it was the same boat and same guy that cut me off, making for a very uncomfortable day. At the time of that post, I did not want to name the guy, but it seems like the cat is now out of the bag....by others...

As they say....What goes around...

Sorry, didn't intend to hijack the OP..


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

I wasnt gonna say anything. I was just gonna keep my mouth shut and keep scrolling. But i donâ€™t like the mob mentality of this forum. I was on the lake Saturday and heard the story of the boat that was asked if this was their first time on the lake.

Their reason for pulling up on the guide? â€œI have a waypoint here.â€ The guides response: â€œ i have waypoints all over the lake, that doesnâ€™t mean i own the lake.â€

This doesnâ€™t look like 75 yards to me. If this is you, you are lying about being 75 yards, and you are lying about him doing a donut and leaving, because he was still there when I showed up a few minutes later. His customers were still laughing about it, asking why people have no common courtesy. There are 2 sides to every story.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Tails-Up said:


> View attachment 4317035
> I wasnt gonna say anything. I was just gonna keep my mouth shut and keep scrolling. But i donâ€™t like the mob mentality of this forum. I was on the lake Saturday and heard the story of the boat that was asked if this was their first time on the lake.
> 
> Their reason for pulling up on the guide? â€œI have a waypoint here.â€ The guides response: â€œ i have waypoints all over the lake, that doesnâ€™t mean i own the lake.â€
> ...


You may or may not be right, but one thing for sure, this guide has done donuts and flipped off nearly every non client I know. He is rude, abusive, and mix masters a school of fish when he decides to leave an area. He never waves, just gives a cold murderous stare to anyone he meets. Someone is going to get hurt. I go out of my way to leave the guides and anyone else plenty of fishing room. Now, he has no responsibility to be friendly, talk, wave or anything else. But it is illegal to harass a school of fish, and downrigh provocative and illegal to do it to people fishing that school. We don't need boat rage out here.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

dbullard1 said:


> Dang Me and CT just thought it was us.
> We struggled found a little action late morning
> and got one keeper Striper all WB were released a dozen or so .
> We found a rude guide that owns a ridge one the east side of mid lake.
> ...


Were you guys in the NauticStar that we pulled up right as this was happening. A black Epic was his boat if I recall. I didn't know that was yall Dbullard. It has been a while since we crossed paths on the water. Good to see and chat with you again. We ended up with 5 keepers it was tough.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tails-Up said:


> View attachment 4317035
> I wasnt gonna say anything. I was just gonna keep my mouth shut and keep scrolling. But i donâ€™t like the mob mentality of this forum. I was on the lake Saturday and heard the story of the boat that was asked if this was their first time on the lake.
> 
> Their reason for pulling up on the guide? â€œI have a waypoint here.â€ The guides response: â€œ i have waypoints all over the lake, that doesnâ€™t mean i own the lake.â€
> ...


I pulled up as this ******* was hammering on the gas 5 yards from their boat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I only saw one boat really catching fish and it was a red boat with a captain wearing red shirt. We kept our distance and scanned the rest of the entire ridge. Although I saw multiple boats troll up close and start casting near his boat.... Didn't mark hardly any good schools of fish.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I pulled up as this ******* was hammering on the gas 5 yards from their boat.


wow. from an eye witness, did the nautic star stop 75 yards away, and the Epic trolling motor 75 yards over to them, or was the Epic spot locked and the Nautic Star came in on top of them? I guess that is really the only thing that will tell the story.

One boat came within a few yards of the other boat fishing. Who ever did that was in the wrong.

I have fished with Simon many many many times and I have never seen him get off his spot to motor over to someone else. I admit he does not like people crowding him, and will say something in a heart beat if he thinks someone is too close. But i have never once seen him get off his spot and motor over within 5 yards of someone that was parked 75 yards away.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess is that mid-lake better than south end now? When it gets this hot, that seems to be the case.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tails-Up said:


> wow. from an eye witness, did the nautic star stop 75 yards away, and the Epic trolling motor 75 yards over to them, or was the Epic spot locked and the Nautic Star came in on top of them? I guess that is really the only thing that will tell the story.
> 
> One boat came within a few yards of the other boat fishing. Who ever did that was in the wrong.
> 
> I have fished with Simon many many many times and I have never seen him get off his spot to motor over to someone else. I admit he does not like people crowding him, and will say something in a heart beat if he thinks someone is too close. But i have never once seen him get off his spot and motor over within 5 yards of someone that was parked 75 yards away.


I honestly only saw that last part. The part of him being 5 yards away talking and then hammering down to full speed making a huge wake out of spite. Just with this alone I would have been embarrassed to have been on that boat of his. DBullard told me their side but that is their story to tell.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

Tails-Up said:


> View attachment 4317035
> I wasnt gonna say anything. I was just gonna keep my mouth shut and keep scrolling. But i donâ€™t like the mob mentality of this forum. I was on the lake Saturday and heard the story of the boat that was asked if this was their first time on the lake.
> 
> Their reason for pulling up on the guide? â€œI have a waypoint here.â€ The guides response: â€œ i have waypoints all over the lake, that doesnâ€™t mean i own the lake.â€
> ...


Edit: After speaking to him about this, he did leave the spot. I saw him at the next spot he went to.

He didnt do a donut, he got up on the step and left. If someone pulled up within 5 yards of me, I wouldnt idle away either.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Chris, aka Mako-Wish aka Tails Up you work as a guide with Simon and you are hardly an unbiased whatever you are doing here. It reads like heavy defense to me.
Simon does this most everyday on the water when others are within the same 2 acres of water with him.
I have customers who tell almost the same story over and over the same as Set Da Hook's, sometimes they have been going out with Simon at times in the past and spent big money with him, only for him to pull up on them while fishing a spot they fished for years and Simon start talking thrash so loudly a response has to take place and they get back in his face.
And then ask Simon, " Do you remember me spending X amount of Money$$$ for a trip in the past?". ": Well don't worry about that anymore!".
Like I stated Simon talked thrash loudly until a response had to take place, like now.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

shadslinger said:


> ... you are hardly an unbiased whatever you are doing here...


an unbiased whatever I am doing here?

Im not sure what you are getting at. What I am doing here is interacting with a forum that is based around the geographical location where I live.

What I was doing specifically was telling another side of a story after one of my friends got blasted with some one sided information. Do you know why I had that photo on my phone? Because he sent it to me and said "This guy just pulled up right next to me and said he has a waypoint and he is going to fish it."

So Loy, aka Shadslinger, I dont know what you are getting at but I have always been nice to you regardless of the beef between you and Simon. Lets not forget the time you forgot the plug in your boat, then got your truck stuck on the ramp trying to get it out. I left my clients on the bank of the river, unhooked my trailer, and pulled you out of the sand. Then introduced myself. I thought we were cool. But if you want to start personal attacks and question my integrity, cool buddy.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the picture as it shows two fishermen spot locked and lines in the water also someone less than 50 ft away taking picture and now it has been confirmed to be Simon. The disagreement is who encroached in the others fishing spot. Yes I have couple waypoints marked on that ridge and had been scanning the flats to east then headed toward the ridge in search of the inclusive white bass that day. We came in from the south and noticed a boat to north that appeared to searching too we got within about 75 yards of him and turned back to south as not to encroach on him. We marked some fish and hit anchor on TM. He approached us with statement you must be new to lake and second sentence â€œI was scanning this ridgeâ€. Then did his power take off. 
So letâ€™s look at the picture. Boat is anchored, wind is out of the south so bow pointed south and poles with lines in water. It supports our account we had turned around prior to meeting him while under way. BTW at no point did we exceed 4 mph. We had to be some distance away to give us time to drop lines in the water before he snapped the picture. Also we have witness to the power take off. A simple â€œI was having a bad dayâ€ will do.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Your intentions are clear, you were not there and you are defending Simon's behavior.
Enough people have experienced this on the lake, and with increasing regularity, to provide more than a one sided opinion.


Yes, I just told my wife the story about me leaving the plug outand you leaving loaded clients in the boat, unhooking you truck from the trailer and pulling us out. Shaking hands, even passing me a compliment and saying let's let any hard feelings pass that have occurred as we PMed each other about posting reports from below the dam. 

I said he will post that next. 

And you did.



So here is the rest of the story. That was three years ago.

You just recently told two fellows at the ramp below the dam as y'all were ;loading in a mud motor boat that " I hope I don't have to pull him out,.. again!" As I was walking around my boat getting ready to back down the ramp. Maybe you thought I was out of earshot, either way that's not being cool with it Chris.


What you are doing on this thread is trying to defend bad behavior on the lake, I bet that won't fly as too many people have experienced this.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

shadslinger said:


> So here is the rest of the story. That was three years ago.
> 
> You just recently told two fellows at the ramp below the dam as y'all were ;loading in a mud motor boat that " I hope I don't have to pull him out,.. again!" As I was walking around my boat getting ready to back down the ramp.


When was this? I dont have a mudboat. Ive fished from a mudboat below the dam literally once in the last 5 years. And that was before I met you.

So keep telling lies. I'm sure 2cool nation will back you up.

Itâ€™s true though, i hope i donâ€™t ever have to pull you out again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Alright .... alright ......


BOI, now is it your story in the OP that Matt had trouble finding fish? :question:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Alright .... alright ......
> 
> BOI, now is it your story in the OP that Matt had trouble finding fish? :question:


Lol...he found â€˜em. They were under Ducktrackerâ€™s boat. Ha!

...and this just in...nobody likes Simon or Chris.

Too soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope you never have to pull me out again too, and I offer an apology since it was not you.

However no one else other than Northnfisherm and son who helped load on the trailer when I needed help, has pulled me out but you.
Thanks again.

And all it takes is a different hat and shades for me not recognize someone, lol!
I have never seen you be rude on the water Chris, I have seen you do a good professional job of guiding and I bet trhat's what you continue to do.


Everyone who knows me well knows I stay out of these threads, but Simon has repeatedly exhibited bad behavior that requires others to respond so many times, with the same lines and routines that concerned 2coolers have decided to post these behaviors and who is responsible in order to curtail them.
Simple as that.


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

The way this is going I am scared to go fishing in my Nautic Star yall might think I am the out-law. I promise I don't act like that. I have seen that guy out there acting a fool. Everyone needs to remember we don't own any spot on the lake but we all can be respectable to each other.

If you see me catching fish ease you way up nicely there is enough for everyone. just come in right and I wont get ******.

Justed my 2 cents


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Dreams said:


> The way this is going I am scared to go fishing in my Nautic Star yall might think I am the out-law. I promise I don't act like that. I have seen that guy out there acting a fool. Everyone needs to remember we don't own any spot on the lake but we all can be respectable to each other.
> 
> If you see me catching fish ease you way up nicely there is enough for everyone. just come in right and I wont get ******.
> 
> Justed my 2 cents


Hey SD...If my jet diver gets hung up on your prop, will you trim up so I can retrieve it if I give you the fish off the pet spoon? J/K

(I only catch and release)

Joking!

I do need to go see if there are outlaws in the trolling lane though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Southern Dreams said:


> The way this is going I am scared to go fishing in my Nautic Star yall might think I am the out-law. I promise I don't act like that. I have seen that guy out there acting a fool. Everyone needs to remember we don't own any spot on the lake but we all can be respectable to each other.
> 
> If you see me catching fish ease you way up nicely there is enough for everyone. just come in right and I wont get ******.
> 
> Justed my 2 cents


Southern Dreams
I also have a new Nautic Star, I sold the old pontoon boat last October and bought a Blue and White 21â€™ NS. 
If you see me on the water please come say hi, I am the guy that waves to everyone, and I am usually spot locked about 20â€™ off the side of Lil Macs pontoon boat because thatâ€™s what we enjoy, laughing fishing and enjoying each otherâ€™s company. Hopefully the white bass will rebound in the coming days and everyone wonâ€™t be trying to fish the same school. Have fun on that new Boat I know my family is having a blast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Tails-Up said:


> Edit: After speaking to him about this, he did leave the spot. I saw him at the next spot he went to.
> 
> He didnt do a donut, he got up on the step and left. If someone pulled up within 5 yards of me, I wouldnt idle away either.


That is good pic of my my Buddyâ€™s boat. He was pretty far north and facing north when we spot locked and our bow had already spun facing south.
He came to us you can see he is on our east side when he took the pic. 
He told us he was scanning the ridge . so was he spot locked or scanning
Hard do both at the same time . He came up looking to start trouble .
He did ask if it was our first time on the lake for some reason and CT did tell that he had a waypoint there as to answer no.

You can believe what you want but I donâ€™t crowd my friends
Much less someone I donâ€™t know. 
God Bless


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Were you guys in the NauticStar that we pulled up right as this was happening. A black Epic was his boat if I recall. I didn't know that was yall Dbullard. It has been a while since we crossed paths on the water. Good to see and chat with you again. We ended up with 5 keepers it was tough.


Well I will know that light Blue Nautic Star next time . I was the tailer one Lol.
Enjoyed chatting with you also , I noticed you at the Lump
Later . 
We didnâ€™t do much better but we were not keeping any fish 
Just enjoying the most of the day.
White bass ainâ€™t worth fighting over .


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

dbullard1 said:


> That is good pic of my my Buddyâ€™s boat. He was pretty far north and facing north when we spot locked and our bow had already spun facing south.
> He came to us you can see he is on our east side when he took the pic.
> He told us he was scanning the ridge . so was he spot locked or scanning
> Hard do both at the same time . He came up looking to start trouble .
> ...


You don't need to prove anything Dbullard we have fished next to each other multiple times over the years and I have never seen you do anything unethical or out of line. There have been too many incidents reported over the last few months for me to believe that anything happened other than what you and CT described. What needs to happen is someone needs get video of this guy violating the law and let the warden handle it. I will have my camera ready if I see these two coming.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

dbullard1 said:


> Well I will know that light Blue Nautic Star next time . I was the tailer one Lol.
> Enjoyed chatting with you also , I noticed you at the Lump
> Later .
> We didnâ€™t do much better but we were not keeping any fish
> ...


Yes sir. I recognize ya now. You may not remember but the last time we met, was below the dam, I was in the kayak then.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I get to comment now that I have internet service restored. I have read all the post and it seems only ONE person suggest simon did not wrong. Well I have seen some of his disrespectful, inconsiderate, and ignorant acts that he has done over the years past. I must say there are some guides on the lake that I would not give you 2 cents for but I would help them if needed. BUT and I said BUT simon is not one of them. He is going to hurt someone in another boat or hurt one of his customers and then it will be too late. Everyone keep your phones aka cameras ready at all times around simon and take pictures and or videos. Notify the local Game Warden and show what you have. He sure does give guides a bad rap.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Makinâ€™ tailgate memories yâ€™all










Ppffffttbwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I thinking we need to contact one of the TV networks that does the tuna and crab shows. We got us a Lake Wars show right here!!! Maybe instead of swamp people we can have White Bass Commandos!


Maybe move this thread to Bungle in the Jungle area? I go to FB for this kind of bickering, not the fishing reports page.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The White Bass aren't biting very well, because there ashamed of us. Loy would, make a great TV personality! LOL I make myself, laugh!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Maybe move this thread to Bungle in the Jungle area? I go to FB for this kind of bickering, not the fishing reports page.


Uh-oh, this thread is not up to denimslayerâ€™s standards. Take note everyone.

Said no one....ever. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

